# How do I teach my 4 month GSD to stop peeing in the house?



## kylin (Mar 5, 2013)

How do I stop my 4 month GSD to stop peeing in the house? I try to take him out as soon as he eats or drinks lots ammounts of water but he refuses to pee outside, and when we're in he pees inside. Help!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

4 months is kind of a late start. To train him you have to catch him at it, IMMEDIATELY say NO and carry him outside to finish then reward and praise immediately when finishing outside.
Take him for walks and treat him when he pees and use a marking work like 'pee' or 'potty' that he will associate with peeing.


----------



## kylin (Mar 5, 2013)

Pooky44 said:


> 4 months is kind of a late start. To train him you have to catch him at it, IMMEDIATELY say NO and carry him outside to finish then reward and praise immediately when finishing outside.
> Take him for walks and treat him when he pees and use a marking work like 'pee' or 'potty' that he will associate with peeing.


By the time I catch him he's done peeing or pooping. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Does he have free roam of the house? 

My best recommendation is crate training. Do you use a crate at all?


----------



## kylin (Mar 5, 2013)

Courtney said:


> Does he have free roam of the house?
> 
> My best recommendation is crate training. Do you use a crate at all?


We have a crate. He sleeps in it every night. And yes he does free roam around the house the whole day until night time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Are you using puppy pads in the house? If so, toss them. Make sure whatever area he's peeing is really cleaned, so he doesn't want to go back to that same spot over and over. 

You have to be a step ahead of him. That's why I like the idea of being crated for short periods during the day, certainly not all day. 

It's really going to take you getting his little butt outside ALOT. Take him out, no playing, walk him around, sometimes it takes them some time to find that perfect spot. 

He's way more comfortable just peeing whenever he feels like it in the house. You have some work to do, but this can easily be fixed. Be persistent.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Immediately after awakening take him outside.
Immediately after he eats, take him outside.
Watch him closely when inside. 
All other times of the day, take him out every 2 hours, and praise like crazy when he potties for you outside. 

My terrier mix was 1 year old when we got her from the shelter that she had been raised in since birth. I treated her as if she were a new puppy and watched her closely when indoors and it did not take her long until she was potty trained.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree with the other posters - crating throughout the day (or tethering him to you) is your best bet. No freedom until he's reliably trained.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Starting at 8 weeks, not 4 months, Miss Molly was confined (we used a tie-down but a crate is even better according to most).

_Molly on the tie-down resting on kitty's bed._








We would trot her outside to the spot we picked for her to go. If she blitzed right away she got high praise and freedom to run around the house for awhile. If she didn't it was right back onto the tie-down, no play, no treat.
She got the idea real quick. Run outside to the special place, pee and get rewarded. These Shepherds are real smart.

Try that for a few days or however long it takes. I don't think your pup has earned the right to the run of the house yet if he still takes a leak inside.

We have a dog door but other pups have even learned to ring a bell to get a closed door opened when they need to go outside.

Now, does anyone know how to get Molly to quit pulling up tufts of my darn lawn including the roots?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

crate and take him out often. he can only go in the house when you're
not watching him.


----------

